# Modern Arnis Uniforms



## TallAdam85 (Jul 15, 2003)

Modern Arnis Uniforms now maybe this will get a few replys
People where do you get your Uniforms from do they have online site? What colors are the ones do you and your students wear or do you  guys just train in anything you want to.?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 15, 2003)

Well I am just starting to get back into arnis at where I train they wear the black pants with red stripes. But I am hoping to just wear a all black shirt and black gi pants.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2003)

People Anything ?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2003)

My school currently trains in a standard black gi jacket and pants, or school tee shirt with gi pants.    Some of the long-time students wear the traditional uniforms though.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

We still use the red pants and the Club T-Shirt as our uniform 

Although we have a class or two where we teach it in street clothes.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 21, 2003)

Centurty is making the competition top again. It's not available in red anymore though.

I&I still sells the FMA vests too.

I just tell the guys in my group to were something comfortable that they don't mind "f-ing up".  I don't follow many formalities.

Tim Kashino


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 21, 2003)

i just bought the black comp top with the red stripes to match the black pants/red stripe I use for Arnis Class.

Adam, I believe guru Carlton just ordered some more of your club Arnis shirts..you should check with him...THey look pretty cool!

If you don't like those though, you can always order one of my club t-shirts!


----------



## Seigi (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes, Ask your instructor?

Peace


----------

